# Tabriz, Iran - The city of Pioneers



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Tabriz is one of irans most important and historical cities. It has a population of about 3 million and the overwelming majority of tabrizi's are azeri turks who are the largest minority group of iran with over 25% of the people of iran being azeri. 
Shah Golu or El Golu (renamed after the revolution)


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

tabriz university








blue mosque








sahand stadium home of tractor sazi one of the middle east's most popular clubs with fans from azerbaijan, turkey, iraq and georgia.








tabriz grand bazaar








Behnam house


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

random pics from panaromio


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

from the iranian forum


SoroushPersepolisi said:


> photo report of tabriz's freeways/boulevards
> clean, organized and simple = elegance :cheers: good tree-filled areas
> http://tabrizemodern.blogfa.com/post-562.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

more pics by Barış


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

from iranian forum


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

mountains near tabriz


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Snowy Tabriz, from Barış on Iranian forums


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

From Iranian Forum





































http://tabrizemodern.blogfa.com/post-1200.aspx


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

From Baris

Tabriz Art University

















































































By : www.tabrizmodern.ir


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

[/CENTER]
All photos by : hadiparlaq
http://iconosquare.com/hadiparlaq


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

[/CENTER]
all photos by : Mehrdad vahed
http://iconosquare.com/mehrdad.vahed


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

DSC02034.jpg by Frode Ramone, on Flickr

DSC02032.jpg by Frode Ramone, on Flickr

DSC01910.jpg by Frode Ramone, on Flickr

DSC01898.jpg by Frode Ramone, on Flickr

DSC01885.jpg by Frode Ramone, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

By : Pooya Abbasi
http://iconosquare.com/pooyaabbasi.photography[/CENTER]


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Sights of Tabriz. Islamic Capital of Tourism for 2018.






























































































































































































http://2018.tabriz.ir/?PageID=5&GID=1


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

http://shahryarnews.net/photo/31409/گزارش-تصویری-تبریز-شهر-زندگی


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Tabriz




























http://shahryarnews.net/photo/33043/گزارش-تصویری-عکس-های-هوایی-از-طرح-شبدری-ائل-گلی


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

:cheers:






















































































































http://shahryarnews.net/photo/33981/تبریز-از-نگاه-دوربین-شهروندان-هنرمند-1


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

http://shahryarnews.net/photo/34093/گزارش-تصویری-تبریز-زیبا-در-یک-روز-بارانی


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

ائل گلی، شاه *گلی تبریز Tabriz, El-Gölü by Hadi Nikkhah, on Flickr

Tabriz at night, Iran by Fred, on Flickr

Autumn #shahgoli #elgoli #hotelpars #park #elgolipark #شاهگولی #شاهگلی #ایلگلی #ایلگولی#phonephoto #huawei #huaweip7 #cellphonephoto #tabriz #city #tabrizcity #tabrizscape #hometown #autumn #fall #instaautumn #autumntree #autumnleaves #autumntrees #trees by peyman faraji, on Flickr

Shahgoli boulevard #autumn #fall #instaautumn #autumntree #autumnleaves #autumntrees #phonephoto #huawei #huaweip7 #cellphonephoto #tabriz #city #tabrizcity #tabrizscape #hometown by peyman faraji, on Flickr

Tabriz Bazar by user-0815, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

http://shahryarnews.net/photo/36024/تبریز-از-نگاه-دوربین-شهروندان-هنرمند-7


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

http://shahryarnews.net/photo/36360/تبریز-از-نگاه-دوربین-شهروندان-هنرمند-8


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

#Tabriz#Iran#travel#art#bazaar#art#barber's_shop#سَرم_را_سَرسَري_مَتراش_اي_اُستاد_سَلماني...... by mo taheri, on Flickr

A courtyard of the market. On the way to Ankara Turkey by road I've taken rest in the majestic Azeri city of Iran. Really Wonderful culture and history. + + + + + + + ± + + + + + + + + + + + #tabriz #culture #history #travel #traveling #vacation #visiting by ndwarraich, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

El Goli Park






















































































































http://shahryarnews.net/photo/37680/گزارش-تصویری-جلوه-های-بهاری-پارک-ائل-گلی-تبریز-در-اردیبهشت


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Barış;140035246 said:


> http://shahryarnews.net/photo/38059/آثار-برگزیده-در-بخش-حرفه-ای-اولین-جشنواره-عکس-سرخاب​


..


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Around Tabriz
































































http://shahryarnews.net/photo/40910/تبریز-از-نگاه-دوربین-شهروندان-هنرمند-15


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Couldn't find an appropriate thread to post this so I will post here as it is relatively close to Tabriz. Maku city, near the border of Turkey, majority of citizens speak Azeri Torki and minority speak Kurdish.


















































































https://www.isna.ir/photo/97070402807/ماکو-شهرخفته-در-تاریخ-برآمده-از-طبیعت#25


----------

